# Apple IIe ... problème



## -oldmac- (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour, je vient içi en espérant trouvé quelqu'un qui pourras m'aider,  je vient d'acheter un Apple IIe (la première version avec le double  marquage AZERTY/QWERTY et avec le carton d'origine ! avec l'écran et le duodisk

Malheuresement à la  mise sous tension des fois j'ai le bip mais l'affichage est brouillé  (garbage). le mieux que je peut avoir c'est Alpha II° (un truc comme ça) tout en haut de l'écran attention c'est pas marqué Apple ][ comme ce que ça devrais affiché. 

Pour moi j'ai pensé à la ram HS mais je suis pas sûr ... J'ai essayé sans toute les carte additionelle pareil .. et en plus je me fait engueuler par mes parents car ça marche pas et que je l'ai acheté et tout ... c'est dingue il comprendrons jamais rien quand même c'est grâce à cette machine que aujourd'hui tout le monde à un ordi chez soi !

http://www.willegal.net/appleii/appleii-repair.htm

J'ai bien trouvé ça mais je n'ai pas les schématic de l'Apple 2 donc je peut rien faire 

j'ai un oscilloscope, un multimètre et les connaissance de base en électronique 

Donc peut être que quelqu'un pourras m'aider

Si vous avez besoin de photo de ce qu'affiche l'ordi pas de problème


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

Personne ne peut m'aider ?


----------



## claude72 (4 Août 2010)

Ben euhhh... j'ai eu une fois un rpoblème de RAM sur mon IIe, et il m'affichait un truc du genre "11111101", et le "0" indiquait le boîtier de RAM HS (ou peut-être l'inverse : 00000010... je ne me souviens plus très bien, ça date de plus de 20 ans !!!)...

Si j'ai bonne mémoire, ce sont des CI 4164, de chacun 64 kilo-bits, chaque CI gérant un bit sur le bus de donnée. J'ai dessoudé les 8 CI de la RAM, j'ai soudé des supports de CI, et j'ai remis les CI dans les supports... et en déplaçant les CI 1 ou 2 fois j'ai pu situer le CI HS : j'en ai mis un neuf, et ça a marché...


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Août 2010)

Merci de ton aide, oui pour avoir le 0 et 1 faut pouvoir lancer l'auto-diagnostique moi ça marche pas, ci joint une photo de ce qu'affiche l'ordi (les trais son du à l'écran crt et la mauvaise qualité à l'iPhone) : http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/6771/img0290iy.jpg

Voila

PS : ça c'est le mieux que je puisse afficher sinon tout l'écran est brouillé


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Août 2010)

Plus personne ?


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Août 2010)

Toujours personne ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Toujours personne ?



Ben honnêtement, c'est un forum "Mac", ici, et des spécialistes de l'Apple II, il ne doit pas en rester beaucoup qui n'ont pas atteint l'âge de la retraite tu sais ! 

J'espère que tu trouveras quelqu'un pour t'aider ici, mais à vrai dire, je ne suis guère optimiste.

Par contre, dans le temps, dans le sud ouest, il y avait pas mal de collectionneurs de vieux ordis, tu devrais essayer de retrouver leurs sites, et voir si eux ne peuvent pas te renseigner !


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2010)

Par contre pose la question sur silicium.org, tu trouveras encore beaucoup de bidouilleur de vieux matos 

Excellent forum pour toutes les antiquités


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Août 2010)

Oui je l'ai déjà fait mais pas de réponse ...


----------



## iMacounet (27 Août 2010)

trouver un apple II et mettre le boitier de ram sur le tien ...


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Août 2010)

J'ai retrouver un Apple IIe hélas avec un problème similaire mais je pense pas que la ram sois en cause mais plutôt un composant standart 74LXXX (pour moi 74LS225) mais pas sûr, c'est dingue sur cette ordi il y a presque que des portes logiques


----------



## atariX_ (9 Septembre 2010)

euh, ce bug ( Apple II Y ) ressemble plutôt à une ROM corrompue, est-ce que toutes les puces sont en place sur la carte mère ? J'ai eu un problème semblable, sur un de mes Apple IIe, et c'étais la ROM.

J'éspère que cela pourra t'aider


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Septembre 2010)

Salut merci de ton aide, oui toutes les rom sont en places et j'ai aussi interverties les rom (qui d'ailleurs ne sont pas de même rev.) entre mes 2 IIe et le problème reste identique. Peut être que les 2 roms sont HS mais ça me paraitrai bizarre(du moins la ROM avec le BASIC, en ce qui concerne les autre je pense pas Vidéo OK sinon j'aurais pas d'image). De  plus je n'ai pas de programmateur de rom donc pas moyen de contrôler le cheksum (somme de contrôle)

Voila merci


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Octobre 2010)

Voila mon Apple IIe re-fonctionne grâce au forum se silicium.org (spécialisé dans le vieux micro et console) mais je souhaite aussi dire merci à ceux qui m'ont aider içi car il le mérite

PS : Des photo bientôt, et c'étais 2 ram qui était HS j'ai soudé des supports de CI et changé les ram et voila !


----------



## melaure (18 Octobre 2010)

Un excellent repaire silicium.org


----------

